# Smoke Hollow SH3616DW ???? Anyone use this?



## travisty (Oct 20, 2017)

Hey,
So I have been doing some catering on the side, and I am looking to add a cheap yet effective unit with a good amount of real estate. A sort of "Best Bang" situation until I can start making enough money to get something more commercial.
I currently use a YS640 and a Traeger Pro 34, and I would continue to use those as well, but I cant do too much really between those 2, and cant afford anything more than like $1000 at the moment.

This Smoke Hollow SH3616DW "Extra Wide" has over 3000 square inches for just $500, and though I don't love the idea of a propane smoker, I feel like since its just for catering stuff its not a huge deal.

Has anyone ever used this thing or seen it in person? anyone that uses other smoke hollow products that recommends the brand? Any other smokers under $1000 that would give me anywhere near that realestate?


----------



## jond36 (Oct 25, 2017)

Two things I don't like about it. 
1. Smoke Vault is known to be extremely flimsy and made in china. 
2. The trays are for chips. I don't think you can manage chunks.

I got a smoke vault 24" for 250 free shipping and converted to natural gas. Its been great so far.


----------



## jond36 (Oct 25, 2017)

look at home depot

$232 with free shipping


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 25, 2017)

There have been several good reviews on Smoke Hollows on here.
However, this is the first time I have seen this model.
Personally I like it, but would want to see it in person to judge the quality.
I like propane & I like the glass doors, but how many BTU's are the burners?
And can you get the temps up to the 350 range for chicken.
My Smoke Vault will easily get to 400 degrees.
Al


----------



## drribs (Nov 18, 2018)

Does anyone know where you can purchase this unit?


----------



## drribs (Nov 18, 2018)

I have tried all the vendors I can think of including Sam's Club and contacted Smoke Hollow, which I understand has been purchased by Masterbuilt.
I would also be interested in puchasing the "Hearth xxl extra wide" model.


----------

